# 200Gal - 10rbps! UPDATED GROWTH!



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Well, I was planning to get a shoal of 20 1" rbps, but the lfs only ordered 10 for me, so that's what I went with. If I get to grow all of them up alive, I'll have a nice shoal anyways. And I will be adding 4 others ( now 4") rbp's to the 200gal when these little 1" buggers grow a bit.

The two plants over the driftwood are fake (sorry Stugge :rasp: ), as I've considered it to be too little light for some real plants, and I won't get that algae problem like before.









Here are some pics:
Full tank shot coming in 20mins!








View attachment 117928

View attachment 117929

View attachment 117930


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Full tank shot


----------



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

They should grow up quick. With that many gallons per fish the water quality should be awesome


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your new Ps and tank... looking good







!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

nice tank for the littel guys


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Yup looks good sure they love the space :nod:


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

wow man, very nice tank...

cant wait to watch these fellahs grow on the fourm here...


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Humanburger said:


> wow man, very nice tank...
> 
> cant wait to watch these fellahs grow on the fourm here...


Thanks guys: Here's the other thread about the tank:

200gal prep

One question though: Do you think I should cover the white gravel in the middle of the tank with more black sand, so it would be completely black substrate? Or should I keep it that way? I kinda wanna cover it.


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Heheh









Nice tank I would go all black , and about the plants.......









Giant valls dont need that much light, and brow algea comes from bad light you know


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Stugge said:


> Heheh :rasp:
> 
> Nice tank I would go all black , and about the plants.......
> 
> ...


I'll look into some plants. I'm not sure how those giant vallisnerias look like, but I think maybe I've already got some in my planted 30g, I'll post up in the Aquatic plants section soon.

Anyways, I need more sand to plant some more plants in there, only 1" thick with sand.


----------



## Radioactive fish (Aug 10, 2006)

nice tank and fish


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Radioactive Fish said:


> nice tank and fish


Thanks









Stugge, and other plant-interested peeps: Here's my 30g planted
Do I have some Giant valls there?


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

im no plant expert, but that might be val in yer 30gal there.... get an id from dippy, hes the man to talk to there...

for my two bits, i'd deffinitally go all black, but i do that in all my tanks so my opinion is bias :laugh:

checked out yer prep thread, you put a lot of work into this thus far, so glad to see it really working out for ya man!!!
congradulations...

so hows yer foot








hahah

cheers


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Humanburger said:


> im no plant expert, but that might be val in yer 30gal there.... get an id from dippy, hes the man to talk to there...
> 
> for my two bits, i'd deffinitally go all black, but i do that in all my tanks so my opinion is bias :laugh:
> 
> ...


Hehe







My foot has healed alot, thanks for asking









I hope they all survive to grow up to be nice big fat p's


----------



## HumanBurger (Jan 11, 2006)

man with that much room, i think your odds are pretty good of them all serviving...


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Those are regular valls :nod: (thin and short)

I would feed them ciklid gold pellets (small to start with)2-3 times a day.

My rbs get 95% Ciklid gold large and 5% giant shrimp


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats on the new fish Dep! It will be nice to see pictures of their updated growth.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Congrats on the new fish Dep! It will be nice to see pictures of their updated growth.


Thanks Taylor









I find it more fun to post up the growth more frequently when they're so young, and rather slow down later on to maybe every month or so, when they grow up to 4"








Can't wait to add my other 4" p's!







I'll gues I'll be doing that in about 2-3 months.


----------



## PenicillinPETE (Mar 11, 2006)

Way to Go DepH, those baby fry are going to be huge in no time, keep us posted.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

PenicillinPETE said:


> Way to Go DepH, those baby fry are going to be huge in no time, keep us posted.












Just a heads up, those little buggers has already nearly killed one of my 2.5" firemouth cichlids in the tank. Just moved him to my 30g. I can really imagine these to be some mean killers!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

there gonna be awesome


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

they must love all that room


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

fett


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Great looking tank, and sweet little reds

Great pick-up BTW!


----------



## bigredfish (Oct 11, 2004)

Nice


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I found one of the babies stuck in the powerhead inlet. I think he was a bit messed up or something so he had no powers left and got stuck in there. He had several fin nips and was out of balance. I've now thrown him in a 3gal bucket with the bucket in the 200gal so it will keep the temp over the night. I hope he will heal. He looked pretty thin so I threw some food in there too.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

cool pics


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

DepH said:


> I found one of the babies stuck in the powerhead inlet. I think he was a bit messed up or something so he had no powers left and got stuck in there. He had several fin nips and was out of balance. I've now thrown him in a 3gal bucket with the bucket in the 200gal so it will keep the temp over the night. I hope he will heal. He looked pretty thin so I threw some food in there too.


He died


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

That sux but shows why you should get 50-75% more juvies then you want after they grown to 
11-12"


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Couple of years and it should look impressive.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Stugge said:


> That sux but shows why you should get 50-75% more juvies then you want after they grown to
> 11-12"


Yup, I know. I ordered 20, but they only got 10









I can only count 8, hopefully there are 9, but I'm not so sure anymore









Anyways, I will be adding my other 4, 4" so ultimately they will be around 10 I hope.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

DepH said:


> That sux but shows why you should get 50-75% more juvies then you want after they grown to
> 11-12"


Yup, I know. I ordered 20, but they only got 10









*I can only count 8, hopefully there are 9,* but I'm not so sure anymore









Anyways, I will be adding my other 4, 4" so ultimately they will be around 10 I hope.
[/quote]

That sucks! Good luck with those eight that are left.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Damn that blows


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Little update before the pics. I feel like this is the most unsuccessful progress with baby p's I've had. 
They haven't really been eating well at all, neither been shoaling. It seems like it's just a bit big a tank for those p's at the start. They were smaller than 1" when I bought them, I think they were more around 0.5-0.6"

I lost 3 of them in the beginning. Then I saw my lfs had got in more baby p's, so I bought 4 more.
I lost one more today, the smallest I think. Now I have only 5 in the 200gal, and 2 more in my 30g hospital. The ones in the 30g hosp. tank is eating much much better than the ones i the 200gal, and they're growing bigger than the others too (of course).

To sum up, I've lost 7 of 14. So now I've got 7 left. Hopefully, they'll grow up, and I'll have 11 totally with the other 4 5" in my 65gal.

Pics are coming in 4 days


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

DepH said:


> Little update before the pics. I feel like this is the most unsuccessful progress with baby p's I've had.
> They haven't really been eating well at all, neither been shoaling. It seems like it's just a bit big a tank for those p's at the start. They were smaller than 1" when I bought them, I think they were more around 0.5-0.6"
> 
> I lost 3 of them in the beginning. Then I saw my lfs had got in more baby p's, so I bought 4 more.
> ...


Make sure your water quality is good. You may have an ammonia problem that may be killing them, and causing the survivors to not eat. These little guys should be eating very good, and often.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

yeah they should be eating machines at this age but good luck and cant wait for the pics.


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

DepH said:


> Little update before the pics. I feel like this is the most unsuccessful progress with baby p's I've had.
> They haven't really been eating well at all, neither been shoaling. It seems like it's just a bit big a tank for those p's at the start. They were smaller than 1" when I bought them, I think they were more around 0.5-0.6"
> 
> I lost 3 of them in the beginning. Then I saw my lfs had got in more baby p's, so I bought 4 more.
> ...










sorry for all the lost...hope everything goes well forthe rest of em. cant wait for your next post


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice baby P's. Good luck cant wait to see their growth like Taylors


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

great looking tank they will shoot up in size in tht thing


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Some changes has been made:
Since the small p's didn't eat much in the 200gal, (because of ammonia problem?), I moved them to my 30gal. I have 6 of them there now. Doing all I can to fix the water in the 200gal, I haven't got an ammonia tester, but I reckon that may be where the problem is, so I'm changing water very often now.

Anyways, the updated growth pictures:
* This first one is one of the two first I moved to my 30gal, because of fin nipping and lost tailfin, I put them there to heal. You can see how much these guys have grown MUCH more than those in the 200gal, they're almost twice as big. 
View attachment 121884


Here's some of the others that's been in the 200gal until a few days ago, now in the 30gal:
View attachment 121885

View attachment 121886


And the only one that died so far of cannibalism after I put him in the 30gal, he was pretty beat up, so I guess that's why the others got to him. 
View attachment 121887


Will continue to update their living and the status of the 200gal. They're doing much better in the 30gal right now.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

gr8 tank


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

very nice set up


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I've moved my four bigger rbps (4-5") into the 200gal now. They're doing great. They're sharing tank with a 9"+ blue cichlid, four 2.5-3.5" convicts, and a 7-8" catfish (blue eyed one







)

The biggest convict was chasing the p's earlier today, but then one of the reds grew on him, and snapped back. No injury, but he stopped his nagging that convict









I'm not planning on this to work out, but seeing as the catfish and blue cichlid is so much bigger than those, I reckon it will last a while atleast. Those convicts I don't care about anymore, they're impossible to get outta the tank









Anyways, here's a little video of the buggers







:






And here's one of the babies in the 30gal, six of them, 1-2"


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

Very nice Vids. That 200 gal tank looks awsume, makes me want to try 
cichlid/P mix...But I wont, I know I know.


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

sprfunk said:


> Very nice Vids. That 200 gal tank looks awsume, makes me want to try
> cichlid/P mix...But I wont, I know I know.


Thanks. I shot the video with my cell







Pretty good imo.


----------



## Pcutts (Sep 11, 2006)

DepH said:


> Very nice Vids. That 200 gal tank looks awsume, makes me want to try
> cichlid/P mix...But I wont, I know I know.


Thanks. I shot the video with my cell :nod: Pretty good imo.
[/quote]
nice vid







lol it doesnt look like a cell video cam. i cant tell the difference compared to a real vidcam.


----------



## SinbadNyc (Sep 30, 2006)

i wish you all the best , this is the way to do it if you guys are going to do it.. do it BIG ..


----------



## misterjose (Jul 31, 2006)

very big tank for those little guys. they'll be set for life in that 200 gallon


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

misterjose said:


> very big tank for those little guys. they'll be set for life in that 200 gallon


Yeah, but I'll be hopefully 6 more p's in a few months. 10 is a perfect population of p's in that tank imo


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Growth update 30th October 2006:

They're around 2.5" now. They are in my 65gal, six of them.
View attachment 124866

View attachment 124828


Now here's one of the 5" in the 200gal. What is the white he has under his belly there? Is it ammonia burns or what is it? Need help here guys.
View attachment 124829


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

I've now treated the tank with some mycopur, for fungal infections, which I think it is.

Here's a pic, pretty cool IMO







Hopefully with some water changes the fungal will disappear.

View attachment 124867


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

Your pygo's got red on them faster than my did. Nice looking fish, hope you get the fungus under control/


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

oooh.
nice little shoal you got going there.
Mine look about the same as yours right now.
I'll race you to 6".


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

the_skdster said:


> oooh.
> nice little shoal you got going there.
> Mine look about the same as yours right now.
> I'll race you to 6".










the race is on


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

DepH said:


> oooh.
> nice little shoal you got going there.
> Mine look about the same as yours right now.
> I'll race you to 6".










the race is on :laugh:
[/quote]
Alright!


----------



## carmenohio (Sep 5, 2006)

lol if i can use only my fastest growing red ill join the race. He always steals all the food. He got to 3" in one month


----------

